# Trying to quit smoking (E-cigs anyone?)



## Kidneythief (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm trying to quit smoking after 8 years of smoking those little bastards. I had my last cig in the morning, that was about 4 hours ago.

I'm starting to realize, that it is not actually the nicotine that is (or rather the absence of it) bothering me, but the movement of smoking a cigarette and the smoke itself.

Oh yes and the second (well...in reality main) reason I started this topic is because I wanted to know if anyone had tried electronic cigarettes while trying to quit smoking? Any input would be helpful, because some of my buddies heard of people using it successfully. And I'm thinking about getting a set, although it's effin expensive...but then again...if I stop smoking I could buy some sweet gear in a year or two


----------



## jymellis (Mar 28, 2011)

jj rodriguez used them  i think he quit but hasnt been here in a while. or if he has been here he hasnt [postyed about smoking.i smoked ciggs for about 17 years. i quit. i just quit, i didnt use eciggs or gum or medication.i smoked my last one at night, then got around 10 hours sleep (enough to get the nicotine out of my blood stream). then fought of the hard cravings that day. each day it got easier and easier.its been about 4 years now that i quit. yes you will still have cravings and urges,after a big meal or during a long boring drive is the worst for me.


----------



## Harry (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry, don't know anything about E-Cigs, but I did used to smoke.
Honestly, just go the route of cold turkey.
I tend to feel the stuff that is the hardest in the short term will bring the best long term results.
The people that seem to be genuine at quitting cold turkey seem to do better than all the people that use patches, cut down slowly or any other less than full on method.
Cheaper than any other method and I tend to think it really brings into perspective just how horrible a habit nicotine smoking really is.


----------



## Mordacain (Mar 28, 2011)

Harry said:


> Sorry, don't know anything about E-Cigs, but I did used to smoke.
> Honestly, just go the route of cold turkey.
> I tend to feel the stuff that is the hardest in the short term will bring the best long term results.
> The people that seem to be genuine at quitting cold turkey seem to do better than all the people that use patches, cut down slowly or any other less than full on method.
> Cheaper than any other method and I tend to think it really brings into perspective just how horrible a habit nicotine smoking really is.



, more or less. I quit cold turkey a couple of years ago. I had been stepping down my daily intake over the previous months though, so I was down to half a pack or less by the time I quit. I still have one every now and again, as all of my friends smoke and it seriously makes it easier to tolerate the sinus problems when I am around smoke if I just bite it and have one.

I have tried the e-cigs and they make me nauseous personally. My wife and several of my friends had no issues with them. They feel pretty much like smoking a real cigarette.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 28, 2011)

i also kinda cheat. i still smoke the "funny, left-handed" cigarettes


----------



## Mordacain (Mar 28, 2011)

jymellis said:


> i also kinda cheat. i still smoke the "funny, left-handed" cigarettes



I use to be real hard on myself about it when I'd cheat, but in the last year, I've had less than pack total.

Well...almost... the wife and I had a blowout last week and we picked up a pack. We still had half of it left after a few days (and having resolved our issues) so now we're stepping back down again.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 28, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> I use to be real hard on myself about it when I'd cheat, but in the last year, I've had less than pack total.
> 
> Well...almost... the wife and I had a blowout last week and we picked up a pack. We still had half of it left after a few days (and having resolved our issues) so now we're stepping back down again.


 
my cheater ciggs dont come in a pack and i have to roll them myself

(all ages site so im not trying to just s-p-e-l-l it out


----------



## Kidneythief (Mar 28, 2011)

Well I used to smoke about a half pack myself. It is also true if I was going out with friends, or had exams coming up it was about a whole pack on one day, but in the last 2 months or so I was trying to keep it as minimal as I could.

Cold turkey eh? So just putting down the whole thing, not using any supplementary stuff?

Damn I wish I had my judo class, or ju-jitsu that would help getting it off my mind, but I have to wait with those until tomorrow. Damn...
Any advices if I want to go the radical way?


----------



## jymellis (Mar 28, 2011)

Kidneythief said:


> Well I used to smoke about a half pack myself. It is also true if I was going out with friends, or had exams coming up it was about a whole pack on one day, but in the last 2 months or so I was trying to keep it as minimal as I could.
> 
> Cold turkey eh? So just putting down the whole thing, not using any supplementary stuff?
> 
> ...


 
will power brother  nothing but sheer will and a WANT to quit. hit the chatroom im in there now


----------



## Harry (Mar 28, 2011)

jymellis said:


> will power brother  nothing but sheer will and a WANT to quit. hit the chatroom im in there now





That's just how it is really. If you want to quit, REALLY, TRULY want to quit, you will and you can. If your heart is in it, you'll do it.
Most people fail cold turkey because their heart just isn't in it. They didn't have the will, the drive and the determine to (figuratively speaking) stay standing on their two feet.
I know it sounds almost ridiculous, but you just gotta be passionate about it I guess you could say.


----------



## Tones (Mar 28, 2011)

My friend did buy those e-cigarettes, but he's back to smoking the real ones. I'm not exactly sure why, maybe he wasn't as serious as you are. It really has't changed his addiction.(maybe even made it worse). He goes through about a half a pack a day. such a waste of money. you have to look at it that way. about $8 a pack (at least here in USA, NJ) give or take 24 dollars a week. that really adds up man. If something's stressing you out, I heard punching bags are a great way to help you stop smoking. Getting physically active won't just help you forget about it, but you may even see results from working out! Best of luck!


----------



## Mordacain (Mar 28, 2011)

jymellis said:


> will power brother  nothing but sheer will and a WANT to quit. hit the chatroom im in there now





Harry said:


> That's just how it is really. If you want to quit, REALLY, TRULY want to quit, you will and you can. If your heart is in it, you'll do it.
> Most people fail cold turkey because their heart just isn't in it. They didn't have the will, the drive and the determine to (figuratively speaking) stay standing on their two feet.
> I know it sounds almost ridiculous, but you just gotta be passionate about it I guess you could say.



Couldn't have said it better myself. For me, I utilized a bit of self-loathing at feeling powerless against an addiction. I used my rage at that idea as fuel to drive the willpower to stick with it. Addictions, while being fueled by chemical responses, still must originate and end in the brain. In realizing that, you ultimately have the power over your own mind, and you just have to seize it.

Really, once you make it past two weeks, it becomes easy as pie. You'll start to regain lost senses of smell and taste. You'll breathe better and more than likely will rest easier and be less quick to anger. Lots of really awesome physical benefits once you get far enough along.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 28, 2011)

Gold turkey works like a charm, because the novelty of not smoking becomes pretty valuable.. that is, if you want to quit. If you don't actually want to quit, you won't.


----------



## Kidneythief (Mar 28, 2011)

Well the bad thing is that time is seemingly just not passing. It's like if somebody cast a Slow spell on me 

Thanks guys for the support!

The determination is strong, and I really want to stop this nasty habbit from ruining my health (and mostly my wallet). I think I'm holding out somehow, trying to keep me occupied so I don't slip.

I just went over to a grocery store to get some chocolate and almost asked for some cigs also. Baaaad sign...but I resisted. The hard part will come when my mom comes home and starts to smoke in the kitchen where I can smell it. Damn...


----------



## jymellis (Mar 28, 2011)

Kidneythief said:


> Well the bad thing is that time is seemingly just not passing. It's like if somebody cast a Slow spell on me
> 
> Thanks guys for the support!
> 
> ...


 
give it 2 days, you will hate the smell. it smells to me like someone burning notebook paper in the room.


----------



## Mordacain (Mar 28, 2011)

jymellis said:


> give it 2 days, you will hate the smell. it smells to me like someone burning notebook paper in the room.



 I got to a point where I couldn't be around anyone smoking without getting massive headaches and nausea. That faded after awhile though and then just started to be a disgusting smell.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 28, 2011)

I still use e-cigs, worked like a charm for me, and 2 of my co-workers. They stopped smoking immediately. It's been about 7 months for me. I still enjoy the occasional smoke. For me, it's not about the smokes I do have, but the ones I don't. I got hung up on trying to get a good tobacco flavour, but honestly once I tried other flavours, it just got that much better. I use a lot of apple flavoured juice, and watermelon now.

I would recommend getting an eGo if you're going to start. You can order that shit direct from China and it's pretty cheap. Overall, I'd say it's a little bit cheaper than smoking with the disposable parts like atomizers that last a few weeks, and the parts that wear out (batteries) but the main thing is is that you're not smoking cigarettes.

I had quit cold turkey before, and was smoke free for a couple years, twice, but I always come back to smoking. I just enjoy it. E-cigs are a good compromise for me.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 28, 2011)

jymellis said:


> give it 2 days, you will hate the smell. it smells to me like someone burning notebook paper in the room.



I still LOVE the smell of smoke, always have, even when I was quit for 2 years. One of the reasons I couldn't stay away I suppose


----------



## Kidneythief (Mar 28, 2011)

hmm...I still haven't decided on wether to get e-cigs or not. As I don't have that much money I have to be reaaaallly carefull on what I spend on. Hahh...I guess I'll stay with the turkey, but thanks for telling me your experience 

Or maybe if I intend to ever returning to the little bastards buying an eCig then....hmmm...but let's just hope it stays that way that I don't smoke ever again. Except sisha/hookah/nargile...whatever you call them 

Slightly off-topic...but still 
(Damn I love 9gag)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 28, 2011)

Well... If the oral fixation is your problem how is an e-cig going to help that? That's like telling a girl who can't stop sucking dick to eat popsicles instead... You're not helping the problem... Cross addiction = bad news bears. 


Hipocrit warning: I managed to quit smoking [cigarettes] in the same manner our good friend Jym did.


----------



## Kidneythief (Mar 28, 2011)

I see what you mean, and I see some good reason behind it. I just thought, that for some couple of months. But yes it is true...I'm basicly just subsituting it with something else. Although with something that is far less of a risk to the health.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 28, 2011)

Kidneythief said:


> less of a risk to the health.


 
Also a good point.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 28, 2011)

jymellis said:


> i also kinda cheat. i still smoke the "funny, left-handed" cigarettes



 

Mofakka!


----------



## Arsis (Mar 28, 2011)

jymellis said:


> i also kinda cheat. i still smoke the "funny, left-handed" cigarettes


Haha Smoking left handed cigarettes really makes me crave a right handed one.
I smoke a bit but my real addiction is chew. If I run out I'm always like "alright time to quit", but it's like I drive to the gas station "in my sleep" and buy more. I did just get a girlfriend to help with the oral fixation though .


----------



## Kidneythief (Mar 29, 2011)

Arsis said:


> I did just get a girlfriend to help with the oral fixation though .



Hehe I'm working on that part since Sunday, although it is kind of hard, because she studies about 270km away from me. Oh well.

Damn it's been 24 hours now...

But luckily I have ju-jitsu training today, so that will help in getting me occupied


----------



## jymellis (Mar 30, 2011)

how ya holdin up maing?


----------



## diatom (Mar 31, 2011)

The switch from real cigarettes to e-cigs is pretty easy. I actually came to prefer the electronic ones before finally quitting nicotine all together.


----------



## Kidneythief (Mar 31, 2011)

Well to be honest it's hard. Really hard, and I'm wondering when it will get better 
It sucks. 
Especially if in real life around me, almost nobody is supporting me.


----------



## Arsis (Apr 1, 2011)

Kidneythief said:


> Especially if in real life around me, almost nobody is supporting me.


That's one of the hardest parts IMO. When all my friends chew and smoke constantly, it's like "fuck man".


----------



## dnoel86 (Apr 1, 2011)

Kidneythief said:


> But luckily I have ju-jitsu training today, so that will help in getting me occupied








Seriously though, good luck dude. Just keep on thinking about not wanting black lungs.


----------



## Kidneythief (Apr 2, 2011)

^ Awesome

@Arsis: Yes that is why I'm avoiding most of my smoker buddies at the moment, because I don't want that temptation around me.

6 days past...and I have to confess I smoked one today. Then spent 10 minutes on the floor, and tried to figure out how I can make it in time to the bathroom to throw-up.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 2, 2011)

Like I said dude, it's not about the cigarettes you do smoke, it's about the ones you don't. 1 smoke in 6 days is pretty damn good. Don't focus on the smokes you cheat with, think about all the smokes you haven't had, and all the money you've saved.


----------



## mountainjam (Apr 7, 2011)

I recently bought an e cig, I was quite surprised how well it worked. You get the nicotene, but not the pleasure of inhaling smoke. Seems like a great way to step down off of real cigs.
Jymellis- I too am a huge fan of those left handed cigs as well


----------



## failshredder (Jun 2, 2011)

I started lifting weights with Stronglifts 5x5 a month ago. Was quite addicted to cigs (rolled my own, Peter Stokkeby).

I quit almost without noticing it. All I do is a forty-minute workout three times a week, without even that much weight yet. I have no cravings. I cannot recommend the gym enough to anyone who wants to quit.


----------



## zackh (Jun 14, 2011)

My problem's not with quitting smoking, it's with quitting dip. I was done with it for 8 months, but over the summer (last summer) I fell back into it.

It's just so habitual - any time I'm working on a new song or playing 360, after every meal... It's just not right if I don't have a dip in. I've been thinking about cutting down to just one can a week and not allowing myself any more in order to start breaking the habit.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Jun 15, 2011)

Just give them straight up. That e-cig stuff is bullshit. Accept that you will probably have a relapse when going out drinking for the first couple of months, but if you can do a night on the beers without a smoke then you have got over it. 

The problem for me (15 years of smokey joy) was the 'just for tonight' mentality. 

And then picture the Axe FxII you can buy with all the money saved.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 16, 2011)

I used to smoke two packs a day, for three years. I was super addicted, as I have an addictive personality, but the thing I did to quit cold turkey, was train. I was doing MMA for a few years at the time, and everytime I got a craving, I headed to the gym. If the gym was closed, I went outside and ran. If that wasn't an option, I did weight training. Physical activity in my times of craving helped me overcome it, they can do wonders, those beautiful endorphines.


----------



## Animus (Jul 19, 2011)

I haven't touched a cigarette in 17 months now! All thanks to the electronic cigarette. It's nothing short of a miracle device. I totally recommend it. I had smoked for 18 years and nothing I tried helped me quit. I smoked 1 1/2 to 2 packs of camel lights a day.


----------



## Animus (Jul 19, 2011)

The Grief Hole said:


> Just give them straight up. That e-cig stuff is bullshit. .




I can assure you they are not bullshit. And quitting cold turkey is easier said than done for a lot of people.


----------



## FACTORY (Sep 22, 2011)

E-Smokes.

Thought about it, may do it one day when I can afford to. I'm in need of a lack of a need to smoke just like soo soo many.


----------



## Michealleo (Sep 28, 2011)

THanks forsharing more info about E- cigs ... i guess that it is helpful for some peoples ..... but not for everyone . Because onething isn't for the same for everyone .


----------

